# Cooking Torch Question



## RVS053063 (Feb 22, 2021)

I just purchased a cooking torch with butane canisters. The instructions say that I should remove the canister from the torch after using it. Is this really necessary? Does every do this? Would just be more difficult to store if I had to do this each time. Thanks.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Feb 22, 2021)

For some models, the seal between the fuel and/or the valve itself are not 100%. So if you don't mind some leakage here (and wasting fuel) you can ignore the recommendation to remove it between uses.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> For some models, the seal between the fuel and/or the valve itself are not 100%. So if you don't mind some leakage here (and wasting fuel) you can ignore the recommendation to remove it between uses.



...then, when you ant to use it again, the canister will be empty.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Feb 22, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> ...then, when you ant to use it again, the canister will be empty.



Maybe, maybe not. It all depends on the seal and valve.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mine gets filled from a pressurized canister that you can reuse until it is empty.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 23, 2021)

When I finally buy a torch (not so important as I now have a gas range) I think I will get the smallest plumbing torch available.
They seem to be much cheaper and run on regular propane gas.  Propane tanks at the store are very inexpensive, but a little big. But can be easily held in one hand.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 23, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> When I finally buy a torch (not so important as I now have a gas range) I think I will get the smallest plumbing torch available.
> They seem to be much cheaper and run on regular propane gas.  Propane tanks at the store are very inexpensive, but a little big. But can be easily held in one hand.



Craig uses his to light the grill and also to char peppers.  When he uses the plumbing torch to do the peppers, it chars the skin so quickly that the flesh of the pepper is hardly cooked at all and the pepper still holds its shape.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 24, 2021)

medtran49 said:


> Craig uses his to light the grill and also to char peppers.  When he uses the plumbing torch to do the peppers, it chars the skin so quickly that the flesh of the pepper is hardly cooked at all and the pepper still holds its shape.



That is exactly why I will get that type.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 24, 2021)

I still have a plumbing torch I got in late '83, when I bought my house, and did a lot of plumbing work!  I still use it to this day, more for kitchen work, than plumbing!  A lady I knew back in the late 90s gave me a "kitchen" torch, powered by butane, but it did not work as well - eventually, I gave it to someone who didn't do plumbing!


----------



## Silversage (Feb 25, 2021)

I got my torch at Home Depot - it takes either propane or MAPP.


I had a couple of those little kitchen butane torches - they were a waste of time & money.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 25, 2021)

RVS053063 said:


> I just purchased a cooking torch with butane canisters. The instructions say that I should remove the canister from the torch after using it. Is this really necessary? Does every do this? Would just be more difficult to store if I had to do this each time. Thanks.



I never remove mine. No problems, yet. If it is leaking, you will smell it very quickly. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Feb 25, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> When I finally buy a torch (not so important as I now have a gas range) I think I will get the smallest plumbing torch available.
> They seem to be much cheaper and run on regular propane gas.  Propane tanks at the store are very inexpensive, but a little big. But can be easily held in one hand.



I have both, plus a Searzall attachment for the propane torch. 

The Butane kitchen torch is much better at doing subtle duties, like putting a crust on a creme brûlée. I use the propane torch and Searzall for things like putting a sear on sous vide steaks. 

CD


----------



## gerardj (Jul 17, 2021)

Silversage said:


> I got my torch at Home Depot - it takes either propane or MAPP.
> 
> 
> I had a couple of those little kitchen butane torches - they were a waste of time & money.



they're re-badged cigar lighters.


----------



## gerardj (Jul 17, 2021)

caseydog said:


> I have both, plus a Searzall attachment for the propane torch.
> 
> The Butane kitchen torch is much better at doing subtle duties, like putting a crust on a creme brûlée. I use the propane torch and Searzall for things like putting a sear on sous vide steaks.
> 
> CD



yes we do all that plus other uses you may not have considered, need to warm a cold batter to make it mix quicker?, just torch the bowl.
I like the MAP gas cylinders, its quite a bit hotter/faster than propane.

https://youtu.be/_DUSJTlbfII


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2021)

The refillable butane kitchen torches are great for silver smitthing, and jewelry work.  The heat is controllable enough to keep from burning through the base metal.  Just saying.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## gerardj (Jul 18, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The refillable butane kitchen torches are great for silver smitthing, and jewelry work.  The heat is controllable enough to keep from burning through the base metal.  Just saying.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



yep, its been fun, see you on the flip side.


----------

